# ISE AMSTERDAM 2014 DLP Laser rules !



## kraine (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm just coming back from ISE AMSTERDAM 2014 Edition. There was a lot of laser based DLP projectors to see.

DPI, CHRISTIE, BARCO, PANASONIC, VIEWSONIC, NEC only one Brand didn't use DLP with a laser light source it's SONY with his VPL-FHZ55.

4K was also present with 3D chip DLP in 4096x2160 resolution from Christie, BARCO and native 4K pannels from SONY.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Subscribed... Can't wait to hear about all the new Laser DLPs. :T


----------



## kraine (Feb 7, 2014)

The first one that I have discovered at ISE was the digital projection Laser 12K (DPI) :

Expected to come out in October 2014 for around 45000$

Key Specifications:

12,000 Lumens (+/- 10%)
2,000:1 Contrast Ratio
WUXGA Resolution

DMD Specifications:

3-chip DLP® 0.67″ DarkChip™ DMD™
1920 x 1200 pixels native, +/- 12° tilt angle
Fast transit pixels for smooth greyscale and improved contrast.

Video & Graphics Processing

HDMI 1.4 for Side by Side, Frame Packing & Top Bottom Formats.
Triple Flash Processing can be used to multiply the
displayed frame rate for 3D sources (example 144Hz display).
Dual Pipe Processing: Two sources in parallel for Left and Right Eyes.
High Bandwidth Digital & Analog Receiver with 10 Bit A-D.
3GSDI with loop-through.
Synchronisation of active glasses or polarising switcher.
The projector automatically detects interlaced video and
implements 3:2 or 2:2 extraction as appropriate, with pixel based,
motion adaptive interpolation and auto cadence correction.
24p and 1080p native display.

Geometry Correction

Cornerstone, Vertical & Horizontal Keystone, Pincushion & Barrel, and Image Rotation.
Blanking control for custom input window sizing.

Edge Blending

High Bit Depth Edge Blending

HDBaseT® Interface

Built in support for transmission of uncompressed High Definition Video over standard CAT5e/6 LAN cable.
Allows projector to be placed up to 100m from source with low cost cabling.

3D Formats Supported

Frame Packing
Dual Pipe
Frame Sequential
Side By Side (half)
Top and Bottom

Lens Options

Fixed and Zoom Lenses from 0.77:1 – 6.76:1

This projector is build for larve venue, events or commercial presentation.


----------



## kraine (Feb 7, 2014)

You can see DPI BOOTH here :


----------



## kraine (Feb 7, 2014)

Another BOOTH, CHRISTIE with 2 stars : The solaris 2k TRI DLP with Xenon Lamp and the brand new MIRAGE 4K25 4096x2160 TRI-DLP










The solaris :










The mirage 4K25


----------



## kraine (Feb 7, 2014)

Just wait a couple of minutes, to watch this video Resumee about ISE projectors :


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Were there any Laser or LED projectors in the $3k range? If so do you have any info? How was the picture?


----------



## kraine (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, the Optoma HD91 (3499€) was there. This is à full hd and full Led home theater Projector. You can see it in the part about Optoma booth in the vidéo. I was disappointed with his picture. The Black were top strong without any details inside. The picture show video noise and the optical engine show also chromatic aberration. I'm waiting for my press sample to discover if this is only a settings problem.


----------



## kraine (Feb 7, 2014)

Let's have a look on my favorite laser projector at last ISE, the Panasonic RZ670 

But first you can see the Similated 4K Projector :




























1m60 depth ! A woman size !

And here my favorite DLP projector the RZ670



















I made a request for a press sample, because I'm thinking that this one might be used in a Home Theater.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

What is the lumens output of the projector?


----------



## kraine (Feb 7, 2014)

6000 lumens !


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

kraine said:


> 6000 lumens !


I'll bet that is going to be pretty pricey.


----------



## kraine (Feb 7, 2014)

Price around 20000€


----------

